# Malaysia in januari?



## AlanMM (Oct 30, 2008)

Malaysia - Borneo in januari... Is this a good idea or a bad one?

Anyone got an idea what's the weather like in that month? And easy or difficult to spot animals?

I have read it's the most wet month of all, but since all seasons are very wet...


----------



## yakman (Nov 6, 2008)

A visit to Malaysia is worth it anytime you can get out there.

I have been out there in January and it is considered to be the wet season. Having said that it is pretty wet all year. It really depends on where you are heading. The East coast probably gets the worst of the weather and I'm told places like Tioman island and the Perhentians are difficult to reach. 

There will be loads of stuff to see. If your heading across to Borneo try Bako and Mulu N.P.s in Sarawak and anywhere along the Kinabatangan River in Sabah. All the big towns on peninsular Malaysia have botanical gardens and they are always a good place to search for stuff.

Getting around the country is easy. The luxury coaches are cheap and regular. Air Asia flights are also inexpensive for crossing onto Borneo. The earlier you book the flights the cheaper they become. Watch the luggage allowance though, its only 15kgs.


----------



## AlanMM (Nov 7, 2008)

thanks for the info


----------

